# gnome 2.16 & beryl -> Menü's gehen nicht mehr

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moin moin,

also ich habe da mal ein seltsames Problem. Aber fangen wir mal vorne an, ich habe ein amd64-System mit ner Geforce 6600GT (neusten Treiber laut emerge), gnome 2.16, etc...

Ich habe das ganze vor ca. 2-3 Monaten neu aufgesetzt weil ich beryl nutzen wollte, und siehe da, es funktioniert auf Anhieb wunderbar. Ich arbeite mit der beryl-Variante die mit dem nvidia-Treiber funktioniert (so das ich beryl + openGL-Games gleichzeitig nutzen konnte).

Naja, alles lief einmalig gut, ohne Fehler und alles. Das Problem fing dann an, als ich ein Wetter-Desklet installieren wollte und zwar so, das es nach einem Neustart auch noch da ist.

Auch das ging gut, das Desklet lief, beryl lief, alles lief ... bis zum Neustart.

Beim ersten neustart kam ich gar nicht mehr in gnome rein, diverse Fehler. Ich habe dann neue User angelegt, damit eingeloggt, gnome-user-configs geändert und irgendwann war ich dann soweit das ich mich wieder normal in gnome einloggen kann.

NUR, jetzt war beryl aus - gesagt, getan, ich will beryl anmachen und wass passiert?

Richtig, ein dicker Fehler der sich wie folgt äußert:

Ich sehe wie der Desktop auf beryl umschaltet, sehe wie sich die Fenster verändern und kann, wenn ich ein Fenster bewege am "wackeln" sehen das beryl läuft .. ABER ich kann kein einziges Menü mehr bedienen, ich kann keine Buttons mehr drücken, keine Software mehr starten!!!

Will ich z.Bsp. auf das gnome Menü klicken, so sehe ich nur wie der Haupteintrag invers wird, aber das Menü klappt nicht aus und der Desktop "hängt" für 5-10sec.

Drücke ich Buttons passiert mal gar nix, nur der Desktop hängt für 5-10 sec.

Desweiteren werden dann irgendwann die Fensterrahmen rot (Standarteinstellung von beryl?).

Tja, und irgendwann hängt sich dann der ganze Desktop auf und das wars - Neustart nötig.

Woran kann das liegen?

Das lustige ist, auch wenn ich einen neuen User anlege, also komplett neuer Home-Ordner und sowas, selbst dann passiert das gleiche -> beryl geht nicht mehr.

Und jetzt frage ich euch, wie kann sowas passieren, was kann ich da kaputt gemacht haben?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

hatte schon befürchtet das ich darauf so schnell keine Antwort bekomme werde ...   :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

öhm welche treiberversion von nvidia verwendest du genau?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Benutzt du aDesklet oder gDesklet? und wie werden die gestartet?

Hatte mal ne zeitlang ähnliche Probleme (aber mit XFCE), als ich gDesklets und Beryl (glaub in der xinitrc) automatisch starten ließ. Manchmal funktionierte alles, manchmal konnte ich das XFCE-Menu nicht öffnen (rechtsklick auf Desktop) manchmal hatten die Desklets WindowBorders und Titlebar. Beim starten von Hand hat immer alles funktioniert. Habs also aus der xinitrc raus. 

Falls das bei dir ähnlich aussieht, kannst ja mal versuchen den Start erst nach _vollständigem_ Laden des Desktops auszuführen (z.B. mit Skript sleep(10sec); start(); ). Hat bei mir aber nichts geholfen, fehlerfrei wurde nur geladen, wenn ich gDesklets von Hand startete, konnte das Mysterium auch leider nicht lösen.

Bin jetzt allerdings von gDesklets wieder zurück auf Conky. Schön minimalistisch, lädt schnell und es tauchen nicht so seltsame Fehler auf.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> welche treiberversion von nvidia verwendest du genau?

 

Wie gesagt benutze die neusten aus dem portage, also um genau zu sein "nvidia-driver-1.0.9755-r1"

 *Quote:*   

> Benutzt du aDesklet oder gDesklet? und wie werden die gestartet? 

 

Ich hatte(!) beide am laufen, beim einem ein Wetter-Desklet, beim anderen News-Grabber. Hatte beide bei gnome in die Liste der zu startenden Programme aufgenommen (geht irgendwo unter Einstellungen->Sitzung->...).

ABER, ich habe mittlerweile beides deinstalliert, bzw. direkt nach dem beryl & gnome nicht mehr richtig lief habe ich beides wieder runtergeworfen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

UPPEN

hmm, okay, nochmal ein Versuch mein Problem ins Gedächnis zu rufen in der Hoffnung das vielleicht doch irgendwer ne Lösung weiß ...

----------

